# 2014/2015 handgun kill thread!



## deast1988

Seasons here lets see what yall get throughout the deerseason and beyond>  Ill be joining all the people out this weekend tonight and tomorrow soon as I get off work. Be safe and bust ya a big one> Good luck to all you pistol shooters.


----------



## PinkTC

Killed 0n October 20, 2012
Taken with a 357 Max Contender
158 grain factory load


----------



## Darrell H

Great shooting pinktc, congratulations!  Please post your antelope kills here as well, you're off to a great start this season!

Here are a couple of North Georgia hogs:

Date: 10-12-2012

Time: 7:00 P.M. 

Weapon Used: .44 Mag Revolver

Ammo Used: 240 Gr Remington JSP/W296 Handload

Shot Distance: 30 yards

Sex: Sow







Date: 10-13-2012

Time: 8:00 A.M. 

Weapon Used: 209 X 50 Contender

Ammo Used: 70 grains Blackhorn 209 / 240 grain Remington JSP

Shot Distance: 35 yards

Sex: Sow


----------



## kweidner

*First blood this season with DW 741*

Iron sights 62 yds.  let him lay for 30 minutes and the coyotes got one of his hams


----------



## kweidner

*other side of him*

I mean 30 minutes.  come on   I got to him he only went 30 yds in thick small pines and they were already trying to devoure him!


----------



## kweidner

*got my ham back that evening*

101 yds iron sights DW41 mag 6" bbl   We were out of meat in the freezer.  problem solved.  time to go after the big boys.


----------



## Darrell H

Good shooting kweidner, congratulations!  

Deast1988, I'm sorry, I didn't see this thread and also created one.  I've asked our moderator to combine them to avoid confusion. 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## wolf3006

Congratulation pinktc


----------



## deast1988

Works! for me


----------



## Eddy M.

PinkTC said:


> Killed 0n October 20, 2012
> Taken with a 357 Max Contender
> 158 grain factory load



357MAX a favorite of mine  CONGRADS


----------



## PinkTC

Wyoming antelope 80 6/8
Going to enter it in the SCI Book
203 yards with a 30-30 Black and Pink Contender


----------



## HandgunHTR

Combined the two threads.

Congrats to everyone who has scored so far!

Oh, and I am sure I don't need to point it out, but the woman is kicking all our butts.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Figured I would sticky it.


----------



## oatmeal1

PinkTC said:


> Wyoming antelope 80 6/8
> Going to enter it in the SCI Book
> 203 yards with a 30-30 Black and Pink Contender



Wow! 203 yards! Congrats1


----------



## snuffy

*First hand gun deer.*

My first hand gun deer.
S&W Mountain Gun 44 Mag.
240 grain Winchester soft point.
25-30 yards. High behind shoulder. She ran bout 50 yards.


----------



## ejs1980

*doe*

Lets see it's been a rough beginning of the season for me.
Doe
11/10/12
30 yards
Competitor single shot in 7mm-08
Nosler custom ammo with 140 grain accubond
DRT


----------



## Darrell H

Good shooting snuffy and ejs1980, congratulations!


----------



## snuffy

Darrell H said:


> Good shooting snuffy and ejs1980, congratulations!



Thank you.


----------



## ejs1980

Thanks Darrell. Expecting to see you post one of those mountain bruisers any day now.


----------



## HandgunHTR

snuffy said:


> My first hand gun deer.
> S&W Mountain Gun 44 Mag.
> 240 grain Winchester soft point.
> 25-30 yards. High behind shoulder. She ran bout 50 yards.





ejs1980 said:


> Lets see it's been a rough beginning of the season for me.
> Doe
> 11/10/12
> 30 yards
> Competitor single shot in 7mm-08
> Nosler custom ammo with 140 grain accubond
> DRT



Congrats guys!  I have yet to see one from the stand.  As soon as I do, I will have a pic up here though!


----------



## LanceColeman

Jeez! She is kicking our tails!


----------



## wolf3006

Congratulations everyone !


----------



## PinkTC

My husband's 1st bear!!
117 yards with a 35


----------



## Darrell H

Congratulations Mr. Pink TC!  You guys are having a great season!

Lance, congratulations on the 8 point!


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*7 pt Dawson Forrest WMA*

Shooting a TC 30-30 with 15" barrel 150 gr hollow point Winchester factory loads. Shot distance app 40 yards. Dropped it in its tracks, no exit wound. Hunting high in the tree on a steep ridge. Entrance hole high with bullet traveling down through the lungs with no exit. Chest cavity was a mess. I've shot several deer with this round in both my pistol and my old rifle. Sometimes they exit some don't but they drop them quick if I put the bullet in the chest.


----------



## Darrell H

Congratulations LH!  Got any pics of the 7 pt?


----------



## HandgunHTR

Well, after a 3 year hunting hiatus, I am back at it.  Got one with my 6.8 AR yesterday, so it was time to break out the handguns.

At around 8:30 this morning, this little lady stepped out of the pines into the oak bottom I was sitting in.  I pulled the trigger on the Contender G2 with MGM 7-30 Waters barrel and she dropped like she was hit with the hammer of God.


----------



## Darrell H

Welcome back to the woods handgunhtr, looks like you've blown the rust out of the barrel!  Congratulations!


----------



## snuffy

Congratulations Handgun HTR


----------



## Darrell H

It's been a tough year, but I finally scored on this 8 pt. Cohutta buck this morning.  I shot him at about 40 yards with my 6.5" S&W 629 Classic topped with an Ultradot.  My handload consisted of 23 grains of 296 under a 240 grain Remington JSP, lit by a Federal LP primer.  I hit him in his left shoulder and he dropped in his tracks.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Great job Darrell!

That is a good buck in any circle.  Add to that he was taken on public land with a handgun, and you, sir, have an outstanding achievement.


----------



## ejs1980

Congrats Darrel I've been waiting for you to post another good mountain buck.


----------



## bfriendly

Darrell H said:


> It's been a tough year, but I finally scored on this 8 pt. Cohutta buck this morning.  I shot him at about 40 yards with my 6.5" S&W 629 Classic topped with an Ultradot.  My handload consisted of 23 grains of 296 under a 240 grain Remington JSP, lit by a Federal LP primer.  I hit him in his left shoulder and he dropped in his tracks.



Dang Darrell! Cohutta to boot!  Man that is Awesome...........Even though the lady is still way out in front, that is an AWESOME Deer!


----------



## LanceColeman

Sweet Darrell! Looking at your pack I think we carry the same shooting sticks.


----------



## throwdown

I give you all a lot of credit, just can't be easy! I would be proud as all get out if I was anyone of you.


----------



## contender*

Very nice buck Darrell!!


----------



## floundergigger

Mine


----------



## Apex Predator

I bought this Optima handgun after seeing how much fun Dave and other folks were having.  It really is tons of fun to shoot and hunt with.  It's a fifty caliber and sports a 14" barrel.  Best load for me is the 250 grain TC Shockwave ahead of two 50 grain 777 pellets.  A cheap BSA 2X20MM scope tops her off.  Sighted in dead on at 50 yards, she groups right at one inch.

Saturday was opening day of black powder season, as most of you know.  I could be found in Screven County on a lease I share with Martin, John, and Nolan.  I took my father-in-law along, because he is my best hunting buddy!

I had planned to put John D (FIL) in a killer stand that had seen lot's of action last black powder opener!  He made it up the ladder in the pre-dawn, but decided against sitting the ladder when it started to slide around on the tree, and he got a good look at the size of the platform.  Plan B was for him to sit on top of a near by rock formation overlooking a creek.

My plan of blazing a trail to one of the under used creek bottoms was dashed by bunches of newly grown briars!  I decided to fight that battle in the daylight!   I decided on a quick and easy hunt for the first morning.  We have a double ladder setup as an easy hunt for the kids and elderly.  It overlooks a small green patch that we planted.   Nolan saw a nice buck in this plot on last year's black powder opener.  

I climbed about twice as high in my summit climber as that double ladder perch, which was 20 yards behind me.  It was a quiet morning.  The sun was getting warm on the back of my legs.  Here is a shot of the plot to my left, and the tangle in front of me.









It's a 3-4 acre oasis of 15-20 year old pines in the middle of a sea of 5 year old pines (bedding area).  We had photos of 8 different bucks in this one little plot last year.

At 9:10 I hear him coming, but not until just before I could see him.  He was 20 yards directly in front of me and closing at a fast trot.  I swung the gun out of my lap, started to raise it up, and mouth grunted all just a second or two after seeing him.  He stopped behind a small pine, with just his back half showing.  The tree trunk was only two inches or so, and I could see the front foot.  I knew where to put the cross hairs, so I shot through the green pine needles.  He was directly behind the pine, and 12 yards in front of me!  At the shot he bolted/then walked 20 yards to the edge of the ocean of young pines.  He stood there looking around as I tried to get another load in the gun!  After a couple of seconds his tail started to twitch, and then he started to sway!  Down he went, hard!!  He was wheezing for 10-12 seconds, then all was still and quiet.  I started texting my buddies!  After about three minutes, I see something move, and look to where the deer was.  He was standing, and started walking off into the thicket, wheezing the whole way.  After a few seconds, all was quiet.  

I waited an hour, climbed down as quietly as I could, and made my way over to the site.  I picked up the trial where he went into the woods, and luckily, didn't have to follow it but about 10 yards.  There was my buck!  I took this cell phone photo before my buds arrived, and it's one of my favorites!





The bullet entered perfect center of lungs, but exited just past mid body back.  The buck had to turn his torso toward me when he stopped at my grunt.  Him being obscured partially by the pine tree gave a misleading profile.  Only one lung, liver, and guts were damaged, but he didn't like it much!  I'm glad it turned out.  Bullet was not recovered.

I judged the buck to be around 3 1/2 years old and probably 150-160# on the hoof.  Prolly 120" range.  I'll measure him later.

Here are some better photos that Martin took for me.


----------



## deast1988

Awesome job AP, I broke the encore out yesterday and might get out again this weekend with. Hand guns are a whole different animal and add the black powder part. Hoss of a Deer.


----------



## wolf3006

Congrats on a good one.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim

Targets of opportunity .... I've hunted the same Jones county property for 40+ years. Seems like every year we hear and see more and more coyotes. A couple weeks ago I was able the decrease the population by three. I was hunting my favorite stand on a large power line. The coyotes spooked what looked like a real good buck across the power line. When the yotes crossed I was able to drop two and yote three left the scene leaving a significant trail of the red stuff. Weapon ... Encore 30/06 AI, Ranges were 140yds. to 165yds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   Earlier this year I was able to shoot a three legged coyote with my Encore M/L from the same stand ... @145yds.


----------



## wolf3006

Way to go Jim    Congrats


----------



## deast1988

Very nice


----------



## Darrell H

Great buck Apex, congrats again!  

Way to go Jim, great shooting!  Haven't heard from you in awhile, glad you're still gettin after 'em!


----------



## Rooster600

Bought a smith and wesson 460 this year.  I love this revolver!  So far I've shot two does and a coyote.  Now it's time to wait for antlers.


----------



## Rooster600

For some reason it won't let me attach all three photos in one post so here are the other photos


----------



## Rooster600

And finally the coyote


----------



## ejs1980

Good shooting. I love to see coyotes on the ground.


----------



## Darrell H

ejs1980 said:


> Good shooting. I love to see coyotes on the ground.



Me too ejs!  Good shooting Rooster, congrats!


----------



## deerslayer357

Well I scored Saturday evening!  The buck came out on the far side of a fallow field, fed around and marked a scrape, then turned broadside as he was about to leave the field.  I got my TC Contender in 309 JDJ Propped up and he dropped drt at the shot.  Rangefinder marked it 135 yards the next morning.


----------



## SCDieselDawg

I fixed it for ya, deerslayer357!


----------



## deast1988

Very nice! Fine buck great shot. 

What's the load your shooting through that JDJ?


----------



## deerslayer357

Thanks SC Diesel Dawg!  That looks much better!



deast1988 said:


> Very nice! Fine buck great shot.
> 
> What's the load your shooting through that JDJ?



I am currently shooting Nosler 150 grn Ballistic Tips at about 2200fps.  This is actually a borrowed Contender, I bought an Encore in 7mm-08, but am waiting on dies to come in for it.

Hopefully I will get set up to load for it and work up a load in time to try it out this year.


----------



## Darrell H

Wow, great buck deerslayer357!  congratulations!


----------



## Apex Predator

Nice one deerslayer!


----------



## hhi8041

*XP mule deer*

heres a Wyoming mule deer that I took with guide Steve Lefforge of Sky Mountain Outfitters.  The buck was taken with my xp in 308, shooting 150 grain nosler BT at just over 200 yds. man I love hunting out west


----------



## deerslayer357

Very Nice!


----------



## deast1988

Congrats on the fine muley


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

I killed a small hog on the Sapelo Island quota hunt with my Glock 20sf 10mm. I was using 200gr hard cast bullet,  bluedot powder and a lone wolf extended barrel. Shot twice once directly under my stand missed the spine but still a good solid hit. Hog ran about 25-30 yards shot again hit him behind the ear and he dropped.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davidf

*can't beat a TC*

new barrel for the TC 14" 30-30 put this one together last year. these TC's are additive it's all i have hunted with for the last 4 years.


----------



## Randy

Last Friday.  Two were fighting in the swamp behing me.  This one came out too far for my bow.  I did not step it off but between 80 and 100 yards.


----------



## HuntFan

My 14 year old son got his first pistol kill yesterday afternoon.  Cant figure out how to posts picture,  Can anyone help me out?  I can e-mail or text a copy.


----------



## Offroadtek

Depending on what you use to post, you can find a thread here.
http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=121


----------



## Darrell H

I've been away awhile and got behind on congratulating our successful handgunners!  Congrats HHI8041, David F., Swampfox and Randy!!!  Good shooting! 

Huntfan, congratulations to your son!  I'll be glad to help post the pic if you need me to.  Please send me a PM and we'll get it posted...


----------



## ejs1980

congrats on the nice bucks.
It was cold Thursday morning and the rut should have been starting good. A doe was the last thing on my hit list for the morning. After sitting and watching three does pick their way through with their yearlings for about a half hour one caught the scent of my drag rag and followed it to where I hung it about ten yards from my climber. She then began to circle down wind and got nervous when she caught my scent. As she tried to find the source of the scent I sent a 325 grain GDHP from my 50ae Competitor her way. She bolted at the shot and ran out of sight. As I sat there replaying the shot in my head I began to think I had missed. I was in an awkward position stretched out between the top and bottom sections of my climber trying to get far enough away from the top section that the gun didn't hit the top section during recoil. Did I really miss at seven yards. Well I got down and followed a blood trail that looked like it was painted by a striping machine. She made it about 50 yards.


----------



## ejs1980

*doe*

Don't know what I did wrong above but here she is.


----------



## Troy Butler

44mag 240 xtps.


----------



## Troy Butler




----------



## Troy Butler




----------



## Troy Butler




----------



## Darrell H

Congrats Eric and Troy, good shooting!


----------



## ejs1980

Thanks Darrell, 
Good shooting Troy. Are all of those from this year?


----------



## Troy Butler

Thanks, yea all from this year. Killed three with my recurve also been a blessed year.


----------



## Darrell H

I've had a tough year this year.  I hunted archery and muzzleloader season without seeing a deer.  I hunted with my handguns during rifle season until Thanksgiving day without seeing a deer on stand.  On Thanksgiving day, I finally began seeing deer.  

I took this 9 point on Thanksgiving day:





I took this 8 point on December 11th:









Both bucks were taken with my Ruger Super Redhawk in 454 Casull using a 325 grain Swift A-frame/W296 handload.  Best of luck to everyone for the remainder of the season!


----------



## HandgunHTR

Very nice Darrell!

You hunt hard every year and it pays off for you.  Congrats!


----------



## ATLRoach

Darrell that is awesome! I love the Target Grey on the Rugers.


----------



## Darrell H

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## ejs1980

Good shooting Darrell. I would trade the numbers of deer I have seen this year for a shot at two good bucks.


----------



## Troy Butler

Here is one more from 2013 killed 12-26-13.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Troy Butler said:


> Here is one more from 2013 killed 12-26-13.



Dang, that things face is almost as long as its body.

Some Russian genes in your area hogs?


----------



## Troy Butler

yea we kill a few that have the russian gene. Hair stand up on back and big head. She must have just stopped nurcing(sp?) piglets. She was thin. Dry utters though.


----------



## Apex Predator

Great job Daryl and Troy!


----------

